# 2001 Maxima O2 Sensors



## maxrunner01 (Nov 1, 2009)

My 2001 max is @ 97,000miles.. recently a check engine lite stayed on.. Had it read @ AutoZone,there code reader is showing bank#2 O2 sensor.. Is there (3) O2 sensors in this model 01', Would it be sensible to change out all O2 sensors? or clean them? Also what after-market O2 sensor are good to do the job?:waving:


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

The O2 sensor for bank 2 is your downstream sensor after the catalytic converter. If there arent any codes for the others then there isnt any reason to mess with those. Ive never seen anyone successfully clean an O2 sensor. It'd be best and easiest to just change it. As for aftermarket...theres Bosch and Walker that I can name off the top of my head. You can pick up a new one at an auto parts supply store like Autozone, or order them online from ebay or even oxygensensors.com.


----------



## nelsito65 (Jan 12, 2007)

maxrunner01 said:


> My 2001 max is @ 97,000miles.. recently a check engine lite stayed on.. Had it read @ AutoZone,there code reader is showing bank#2 O2 sensor.. Is there (3) O2 sensors in this model 01', Would it be sensible to change out all O2 sensors? or clean them? Also what after-market O2 sensor are good to do the job?:waving:


What exactly is the code? I believe there are 4 sensors in your car, 2 per pre-cat.


----------



## maxrunner01 (Nov 1, 2009)

To Nelsito65: Thanks for your reply, what I will do is wait again for check engine code reappears: I do not remember the exact code number, battery was serviced and now no codes appear at this time?


----------

